# Ampel schaltung



## 11111111 (27. Januar 2005)

Hi,

Ich wollte euch fragen ob ihr mir mal ne Ampelschaltung machen könnt :/

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung.
Es sollten die 3 Farben der Ampel sein und Knöpfe

Grün, Gelb, Rot, Rot und Gelb

geht das mit Visible false und true bitte um Hilfe q,q


----------



## dignsag (27. Januar 2005)

Detailier deine Aussage vielleicht mal ein bischen ich versteh nämlich nicht so ganz was genau du möchtest!

 Für was soll die Ampel sein?
 Knöpfe? Was meinst du damit?
 Willst du eine Ampelgrafik die auf Knopfdruck umschaltet?
 Oder willst du eine Ampelschaltung für eine Zeitschaltung oder wie?

 Die Punkte bitte ergänzen!

 Gruß
 Dignsag


----------



## 11111111 (27. Januar 2005)

also

4commands button

also rot,grün,gelb,rot und gelb

und dann soll ich per Knopfdruck das Bild? oder die Farbe was auch imemr ändern ;(

PS: Ich war heute krank und morgen schreibe ich die Arbeit nach deswegen habe ich selbst nur so schlechte infos :/


----------



## spirit (27. Januar 2005)

Hallöchen

Hast du eigendlich eine Vorstellung wofür ein Forum da ist ....bestimmt nicht um fertige Programme programmiert zu bekommen. Das du keine Ahnung hast ist nicht weiter schlimm, aber bei deinem Lernprozess wirst du hier sicherlich bestens unterstützt. Also mache es dir bitte nicht zu einfach!


----------

